
This Video of How Medieval People Walked Is Oddly Compelling - santoshmaharshi
https://pictorial.jezebel.com/this-video-of-how-medieval-people-walked-is-oddly-compe-1819217663?utm_content=bufferc74e8&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
santoshmaharshi
Thanks for nice comments all. I couldn't try things like Vibram, was painful
for me. Roads also mattered, hard concrete was tough on me, whereas others
were not so. At home I keep off any footwear.

------
wallace_f
Heel strikers and toe strikers both exist in Western countries, and the
majority of elite runners are toe strikers. It's not just people in areas
where shoes are not worn, as the video says and depicts with images of people
running.

------
tuxxy
I'm on the spectrum and I walk like this. It's always been a weird texture
thing for me. I also walked on my toes a lot as a child.

Pretty weird coming on here and seeing how I walk (and got made fun of for
it.)

------
vbuwivbiu
bullshit. I just tried ball-walking in socks and I was totally able to do it
with bad posture.

